# Mullet



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Where are they!? Haven't seen any in Navarre or gulf breeze..saw 1 jump in escambie bay next to 90 in pace. My nets need to get wet


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

They have been plentiful in Orange beach, Mobile bay and up in escambia bay. I was looking for small bait the other day and was getting nets full of whopper mullet almost every throw!!


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Mobile bay is just a big toilet right now....


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*where*

I've looked in cotton bayou, little lagoon, Ft Morgan, with no succes, where in So. Ala, thank Mike


----------



## FinnedAgain (Jan 22, 2011)

Mullet sighting! Thanks for the post.
Looking forward to getting wet as long as mullet are available. Could you tell "us" if you were you above or below the I-10 bridge, Escambia or Santa Rosa side or along Hwy 90 area?
I am stuck in Gainesville but usually haunt the shores of Perdido Bay around Bronson Field & Ramsey Beach.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I've been killin the mullet around Navarre bridge. Most I've seen in probably 25 yrs. Seen a lot of reds and big specks too!


----------



## gotmullet (Oct 5, 2007)

My nets too !!!!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hm I haven't seen the 1st at Navarre, lots of sheeps though


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> Hm I haven't seen the 1st at Navarre, lots of sheeps though


Really?..... Well if it helps I'm getting them on the North side of the ICW just East of the bridge. One cast after work got me a dozen for the grease last night.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone seen any in the pensacola area??


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Really?..... Well if it helps I'm getting them on the North side of the ICW just East of the bridge. One cast after work got me a dozen for the grease last night.


Ah, I haven't stopped at th north side..just the short bridge..I'll hav to add my extra handline and run by here. Thanks


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Helping a friend put controls on his ling tower, killed 21 last sat 4mi east of navarre bridge, first cast of the year got 5 of them. Big fat ones. Sure were good!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

i didnt see many last time i went out of Destin either


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

Went to Johnsons Beach the other weekend and caught roughly 100 in 3 throws. 6 in the first throw, 0 in the second throw, and filled the net slam full the third throw. Filled my big cooler up until it would hold no more and had to put the rest back.

(These were the silver mullet).

I plan on catching about that many this coming up weekend for a fish fry at work on Monday.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

I gigged a mullet that was as big as a cooler top and weighed about 8 pounds. I do not know what the state record is, but it has to be close.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

Me and 2 others caught about 70 a week and a half ago out near garcon point (private dock). Caught a mix of silvers and striped but they weren't jumping though....really had to keep a good look out for schools coming through and time it just right so you didn't scare them back out of throwing distance. O and one plus was we got a ton of whit roe too...cant beat some fried white mullet roe.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Caught a few on the high bridge at Navarre, wind was terrible though


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*Afew*

Got [email protected] Ft Morgan Sunday, end of Mobile St. Mike


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

joeyheaf said:


> Me and 2 others caught about 70 a week and a half ago out near garcon point (private dock). Caught a mix of silvers and striped but they weren't jumping though....really had to keep a good look out for schools coming through and time it just right so you didn't scare them back out of throwing distance. O and one plus was we got a ton of whit roe too...cant beat some fried white mullet roe.


I like it too, but you better be near a toilet, that stuff is like Ex Lax.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Burnt Drag said:


> I like it too, but you better be near a toilet, that stuff is like Ex Lax.


Ain't it the truth!! Learned that one the hard way!!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Wednesday the 28th, Ft Pickens peir, We saw hundreds of mullet out there but they were staying deep so the nets would not sink fast enough. and the water was moving out very fast, could not wrap them up. but they were there.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Deep Mullet*



J0nesi said:


> Wednesday the 28th, Ft Pickens peir, We saw hundreds of mullet out there but they were staying deep so the nets would not sink fast enough. and the water was moving out very fast, could not wrap them up. but they were there.


I once made a cast net using trawl chain for the leadline. It was heavy! Not too many throws or you'd get a hernia.

Luckily, it didn't take many throws to fill your cooler. I once caught 51 big mullet on a single throw!

It would sink like a rock and catch those sneaky bastages!

I also used a 'snatch' hook to snag them. JMHO C2


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to take my 12ft-3" stretch 15lbs on them.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I need to take my 12ft-3" stretch 15lbs on them.


That'll work! :thumbup: C2


----------

